# Hoạt động Offline > Miền Nam >  thành viên mới

## Phương Phương

Em chào mấy anh, chị ! e là thành viên mới, e ở đak lak, hiện tại e đang học ở Đà Nẵng  và e đang làm việc thêm cho một c.ty tại HCM,  mặt hàng e bán là các loại máy in, đặc biệt là máy in barcode, rất mong được mấy anh, chị ủng hộ, à anh, chị nào ở đà nẵng thì lễ nay đi cf hen  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Ống nối máy cnc co giãn

vào thôi anh em, hi chỉ người mới thích làm quen người mới thì phải, anh chị cơ trưởng ko để ý mềnh

----------


## minhhoang84

Mình cũng là người mới , hiện đang làm cho công ty cơ khí Nam Lâm ở Bình Dương , rất vui được biết các bác . ^^

----------

